# Oldie, but goodie!



## Katybug (Dec 10, 2013)

_*(Sent to me w/so many different fonts & it won't let me clean them up.  Kindly overlook.)*_


Jack wakes up with a huge hangover after attending his company's Christmas Party. Jack is not normally a drinker, but the drinks didn't taste like alcohol at all. He didn't even remember how he got home from the party. As bad as he was feeling, he wondered if he did something wrong.

Jack had to force himself to open his eyes, and the first thing he sees is a couple of aspirins next to a glass of water on the side table and, next to them, a single red rose!! Jack sits up and sees his clothing in front of him, all clean and pressed. He looks around the room and sees that it is in perfect order,spotlessly clean. So is the rest of the house. He takes the aspirins, cringes when he sees a huge black eye staring back at him in the bathroom mirror.

Then he notices a note hanging on the corner of the mirror written in red with little hearts on it and a kiss mark from his wife in lipstick........:

_"Honey, breakfast is on the stove.

I left early to get groceries to make
your favorite dinner tonight.

I love you, darling!

Your adoring wife,  Jillian"_

He stumbles to the kitchen and sure enough, there is hot breakfast, steaming hot coffee and the morning newspaper. His 16 year old son is also at the table, eating.

Jack asks, "Son... What happened last night?"

"Well, you came home after 3 a.m., drunk out of your mind , you fell over the coffee table and broke it, and then you puked in the hallway, and got that black eye when you ran into the door. All in all, one hell of a performance Dad."

Confused, he asked his son, "So, why is everything in such perfect order and so clean? I have a rose, and breakfast is on the table waiting for me??"

His son replies, "Oh THAT... Mum dragged you to the bedroom, and when she tried to take your trousers off, you screamed....*"Leave me alone, I'm married!!"
*

_Broken Coffee Table £239.99
Hot Breakfast £4.20
Two Aspirins £0.38
*Saying the right thing, at the right time*_ *to the wife. .* *PRICELESS*


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2013)

Awww ... how sweet! And so very true!


----------



## Michael. (Dec 10, 2013)

All cleaned up......

*Oldie, but a goodie!*

Jack wakes up with a huge hangover after attending his company's Christmas Party. 

Jack is not normally a drinker, but the drinks didn't taste like alcohol at all. 

He didn't even remember how he got home from the party. 

As bad as he was feeling, he wondered if he did something wrong.

Jack had to force himself to open his eyes, and the first thing he sees is a couple of aspirins next to a glass of water on the side table and, next to them, 
a single red rose!! 

Jack sits up and sees his clothing in front of him, all clean and pressed. 

He looks around the room and sees that it is in perfect order,spotlessly clean. 

So is the rest of the house. 

He takes the aspirins, cringes when he sees a huge black eye staring back at him in the bathroom mirror.

Then he notices a note hanging on the corner of the mirror written in red with little hearts on it and a kiss mark from his wife in lipstick........:

"Honey, breakfast is on the stove.I left early to get groceries to make your favorite dinner tonight. I love you, darling!  Your adoring wife, Jillian"

He stumbles to the kitchen and sure enough, there is hot breakfast, steaming hot coffee and the morning newspaper. 

His 16 year old son is also at the table, eating.

Jack asks, "Son... What happened last night?"

"Well, you came home after 3 a.m., drunk out of your mind , you fell over the coffee table and broke it, and then you puked in the hallway, and got that black eye 
when you ran into the door. All in all, one hell of a performance Dad."

Confused, he asked his son, "So, why is everything in such perfect order and so clean? I have a rose, and breakfast is on the table waiting for me??"

His son replies, "Oh THAT... Mum dragged you to the bedroom, and when she tried to take your trousers off, you screamed...."Leave me alone, I'm married!!"

Broken Coffee Table £239.99
Hot Breakfast £4.20
Two Aspirins £0.38

*Saying the right thing, at the right time to the wife. . PRICELESS
*
.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 10, 2013)

_Love it_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so sorry to anyone who may have read my snappy earlier post.  Michael was simply making it easier to read.  SINCERELY APOLOGIZE for negative comments.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 10, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Awww ... how sweet! And so very true!



Thanks, Phil.


----------



## Casper (Dec 11, 2013)

_*Good one Katy....
*_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 11, 2013)

That would have been my reply too .....


----------

